
Physical theories as women - Timothy McSweeney's - icebreaker
http://www.physics.mcgill.ca/~arobic/funny/physicalwomen.html
======
sutro
How about programming languages as women?

I met this little girl named Logo when I was just a boy. I have no idea what
she's doing these days, but I still think about her. She was my first romance.

I took BASIC to a dance in middle school. I was so clueless about how to talk
to her that more often than not I would have to quote magazines verbatim as a
way of communicating. As a result she never respected me and I never felt
comfortable around her. We broke up after the dance.

I didn't really date in high school.

Pascal was my college girlfriend. At first I couldn't believe she was so
scantily clad -- where were her line numbers? We had a brief torrid affair.
When I got a chess simulation to compile on my first try I thought that maybe
I should major in CS to spend more time with her, but ended up studying other
subjects and got involved with completely different kinds of women.

After a circuitous way back to programming, I ended up involved in an office
affair with a coworker named C. I worked as hard as I could to prove myself
worthy of her but she seemed so cold. I never really knew what she thought of
me. Our relationship taught me a lot, though.

When trying to complete a masters in CS I got involved with a woman named C++.
It was a dark, confusing time. She was crazy. I always suspected she was
abusing drugs, and cheating on me with one of my professors.

I finally settled down and got married to Java. We've been through so many ups
and downs together it's hard to imagine life without her, although I must
admit that my eye has been wondering lately. Some really hot women have been
flirting with me and sorely testing my fidelity. I don't consider myself the
cheating type, but it's all I think about sometimes. Maybe I'm having a mid-
life crisis.

~~~
noonespecial
I once knew this girl named "Perl". She really blew my mind... Apparently,
there's more than one way to do it! ;)

------
jcdreads
Chaos theory isn't really a girl, but is instead a drag queen. When people
breathlessly ask you about that "girl" you know that they must be pretty
confused about women generally.

------
kurtosis
hey what about these

statistical mechanics: moody, frequent phase transitions

condensed matter theory: field theory's materialistic sister

nuclear theory: angsty valerie salonas type, likes dancing in circles with
other angsty femmes

